# Gnomes Book



## johnsemlak (May 2, 2003)

This book gonna be out soon?  I've been looking for it at rpgnow.


----------



## JohnClark (May 2, 2003)

Do you have a link to a preview or anything? I haven't heard at all about this.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 2, 2003)

Gnomes: Masters of Illusion

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/enpublishing/coming.html


----------



## HellHound (May 2, 2003)

Gnomes - Masters of Illusion should be available VERY soon. Layout is done and we are sending out the PoD copy to the printer this morning - This means a slightly later release date than scheduled, so Monday May 5th instead of yesterday.

It looks great. Over 90 pages of gnomeliness.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 2, 2003)

Thanx.  Sounds great. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but this will be the first 20 splattbook on Gnomes, right?


----------



## tensen (May 2, 2003)

Final layout shows the book as 96 pages.  And this is a really tight layout...  averaging around 1100 words per page even with a lot of good artwork, it could have easily been 128 pages if we chose to go that route.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 6, 2003)

Logged on to RPGnow early Tuesday morning to download the new....OH GNO!  It's not there yet!



Still waiting.


----------



## davewoodrum (May 6, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Gnomes - Masters of Illusion should be available VERY soon. Layout is done and we are sending out the PoD copy to the printer this morning - This means a slightly later release date than scheduled, so Monday May 5th instead of yesterday.
> 
> It looks great. Over 90 pages of gnomeliness. *




Good... I'm desperately waiting to see the arrival of the PoD...


----------



## tensen (May 6, 2003)

It is up at rpgnow now.  Sorry about the delay..  seems they got a large number of products over the weekend.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 6, 2003)

already got it.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 7, 2003)

One very minor complaint I have is that I went out and bought G:MoI immediately at it's full price.  I found out just a few hours later that it was discounted one dollar cheapter.


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *One very minor complaint I have is that I went out and bought G:MoI immediately at it's full price.  I found out just a few hours later that it was discounted one dollar cheapter. *




Actually, for future products, remember to ask me for a copy, John.  With all the support you give round here, it's the least I can do.


----------



## HellHound (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, Sorry about that John. I discounted it about ten minutes after you bought it. I'll send you a freebie of your choice to make up for it - email me blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com


----------



## johnsemlak (May 7, 2003)

I would like to reiterate that it was a 'minor' complaint, and perhaps complaint isn't even the word .  I just suspected you had intended the discount to be available from the beginning.

As for you offer, Hellhound, I've sent you an email.  Thanx.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 8, 2003)

*# of prestige classes*

The advertising blurbs on the news site and at RPGNow say "9 prestige classes"  My copy has 8 prestige classes.


----------



## tensen (May 9, 2003)

I think that is because I'm a bubbling old codger and can't remember how to count.  Sort of like how in my previous thread of Gnomes I could only remember 7 of the prestige classes.

Burrow Savage - by Dave Woodrum
Earthbound Lord - by Lyle Knapp
Gnome Guardian - by Patrick Lawinger
Gnome Naturalist - by Patrick Lawinger
Master of Gnomonics - by Lyle Knapp
Stump Knight - by Dave Woodrum
Tiger Monk - by Patrick Lawinger

I'll have to make sure to correct the ad copy.   Either that or just write more presige classes and release them as enhancements to the product.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 9, 2003)

tensen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Burrow Savage - by Dave Woodrum
> Earthbound Lord - by Lyle Knapp
> ...




The eighth one is the Illusioneer.



> Either that or just write more presige classes and release them as enhancements to the product.




That would be cool.


----------



## Conaill (May 9, 2003)

Any chance of seeing a more extensive overview of what's in it? Anything for a tinker gnome alchemist for example?


----------



## johnsemlak (May 9, 2003)

OK,

Here's a very brief first glance summary.  I may use this as a basis for a review later on, but I haven't read the whole thing carefully yet.

The PDF has 8 chapters, plus there's one appendix ( glossary of Gnomish words)

The eight chapters are: Background, Hill Gnomes, Mountain Gnomes, Imperial Gnomes, Developing a Gnome, Equipment, Prestige Classes, and Spells&Magic Items

The first four chapters (up to page 38) contain virtually no 'crunch' and are all flavor text.  A lot of Gnomish vocabulary is introduced (I'd like to know how they came up with it all).  The crunch is all in the final 4 chapters, where, the in adition to PrCs, spells, magic items, and equipment are feats, a gnomish pantheon, Gnomish diseases, and Gnomish subraces.

*Chapter 1: Background*

Info on Gnomes and Alignments, Languages, Aging, and Culture.  Virtually no game mechanics, though the suggested lifespan for Gnomes is about 250 (as opposed the the PHB's 350-500 years) and they state that Gnomes are characteristically Lawfully-aligned, which may not fit everyone's idea of a Gnome.

*Chapters II-IV: Hill Gnomes, Mountain Gnomes, and Imperial Gnomes.*

These chapters deal with three types of Gnomes.  It is a little confusing because in chapter 5, three more subraces are given (along with game imformation like ability score modifiers, special abilities, favored class, etc.).  However, in these chapters, no game mechanics are given to describe Hill, Mountian, and Imperial Gnomes.  Extensive flavor text is given.  Each chapter has sections on the life cycle, death, the family, the clan, society, the class structure, arts, education, government, recreation, food and drink, clothing, etc.  The chapters are very thorough in dealing with each Gnome's culture.

In general, Hill Gnomes (called Quarden) are standard Gnomes.  Mountain Gnomes (called Tirisden) are a hard working, less humorous, dwarf-like Gnome.  Imperial Gnomes (Daewan) are xenophobic and extremely elitist.  The artwork for Imperial Gnomes gives them a rather Oriental appearence.

*Chapter 5 Developing a Gnome:*

Thiis where the crunch begins.  It offers feats, a sample Gnome pantheon, Gnome views on classes (which covers all PHB classes, the NPC classes in the DMG, but neither of the Psionic classes), Gnome diseases, and three new Gnome subraces.

The subraces are the Frightlocks, an offshot races that characteristically dabbles in necromancy, which is abhorred by other Gnomes; Oakcaps, a wilderness dwelling Gnome; and Toedirts, a race of impoverished and destitute Gnomes.  This section, unlike chapters 2-4, gives full game info for each subrace.

*Chapter 6:  Equipment*

This chapter offers new weapons and mundane equipment.  interestingly the weapons don't include any of the hammers or picks usually associated with Gnomes.  There's a Prong Sword, a Bola Staff, a Chub Trident, and an interesting 'Fan Staff'.  The equipment section has a lot of things but in particular there are sevaral oils, essences, herbs, etc.

*Chapter 7: Spells and Magic Items:*

This chapter can be divided into four parts.  The first includes general spells and magic items.  In particular there is a section on Gnomish magical bucklers.  The next three are devoted to the spells and items of three legendary Gnomish spell-uses: Bandycook, Dooblebip, and Emerithop (yes, those are the names).  The spells are mostly from the Illusion and Transmutation schools, but most of the other schools are represented.

Chapter 8: Prestige Classes

*There are 8 PrCs.  Here they are:*

Burrow Savage:  A non Lawful Gnome who rejects "civilized' Gnomish society and becomes an outcast, gaining some useful fighting abilities.

Earthbound Lord: a Gnome devoted to the earth and the lands underneath it; this Gnome gains powers connected to earth elementals

Gnome Guardian: sort of an equivelent of the Dwarven Defender, a Gnomish fighter devoted todefending Gnome lands and gains some special abilites.

Gnome Naturist: Sort of a Gnomish take on a Druid.

Illusioneer: basically what it sounds like.  An illusionist who uses illusions to make traps.

Master of Gnomonics:  The name of this  class almost seems like a parody. It's a very academic Gnome devoted to learning obscure information.  This class supposedly perfects Gnomish mastery of memorization.  The class gains abilites related to memory, recall, and focusing the mind.

Stump Knight: another near-parody.  It's an fighting order devoted to protecting short people.  It gains abilites against talller opponents.

Tiger Monk: A Gnomish take on the Monk


*Other general observations:*

  There were illustrations on every page, though the artwork seemed rather simple to me.  Text editing and writing was generally good (though I haven't read all of it carefully).  The formatting is excellent.  Bookmarks are thorough, and the table of contents at the beginning is extremely thorough and has links to each chapter and section (including each feat and PrC).



Hope that gives people an idea of what's in it.


----------



## Conaill (May 9, 2003)

Thanks a bunch, John!

I was hoping there might be at least *one* tinkering or alchemy related PrC or feat. But so far I haven't really heard anything that would make it worth it for me to buy this one. As opposed to, say, the 2e "Complete book of Gnomes & Halflings", or some of the other gnome related works that are in the pipeline (Quintessential Gnome, Heroes of High Favor: Gnomes, Sorcery & Steam, ...)


----------



## johnsemlak (May 9, 2003)

Regarding "Tinkering/Alchemy" Gnomes, 

There are some Alchemy related feats: e.g. Brew Expendible Potion, Alchemical Nose.  The Equipment section has a definite alchemy feel to it, with several herbs, chemicals, oils, etc detailed.  Finally, the spell section, while prodominately illusionist, also has quite a few transmutation spells.

No alchemy related PrCs though.


----------



## FraserRonald (May 10, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> * A lot of Gnomish vocabulary is introduced (I'd like to know how they came up with it all).*




Hey.

I can answer to what I wrote though I haven't yet seen the final product. I based the words of the Imperial Gnomes lexicon on Korean and Mandarin. For the Hill Gnomes, I based most of the words on Dutch, while the language of the Mountain Gnomes had an archaic German base to them.

I hope that helps.

Edit:I must stop smoking crack. That and beer!


----------



## FraserRonald (May 11, 2003)

Yes, replying to my own quote. I think it needs a little clarification.



			
				FraserRonald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey.
> 
> ...




When I say based on, for Dutch and German, the words are not directly from that language, but sometimes I took words meaning what I wanted and changed them slightly, or I found words that had absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand, but, in my ear, sounded applicable.

I do speak a little Korean, so much of that is taken from Korean, though, again, also usually tweaked slightly in the hopes of creating a consistent feel (though, yes, Korean is a single, consistent lanugage, still, that might not have been clear from the examples used).

I know this is probably useless information to most people, but I'm bored.

Take care all.


----------

